# Teslab - The best companion app for you and your Tesla!



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi, Welcome to the Teslab beta.

Our goal with Teslab is to build the very best companion application for you and your Tesla. We believe a car of such awesomeness deserves an equally awesome piece of software to go along, we hope you share our vision.

Join the beta list here: *http://teslab.happyfuncorp.com*

If you have any questions, please ask away. We check this forum regularly and are happy to answer any and all questions.

We'll also be continually updating our *FAQ here*.

Great writeup today by TechCrunch: 
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/17/t...-tesla-owners-have-been-waiting-for/?ncid=rss


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's a great video review of Teslab:


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

Very interesting, I've heard that 3rd party apps are better in most respects than the native Tesla app. I'm hoping to see more discussion on which app is better as the time arrives for the Model 3.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

It looks like an awesome app, I just wish Tesla did it instead of a 3rd party.


----------



## RAD (Mar 3, 2017)

Do you fancy letting me create a Windows 10 UWP version please?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

RAD said:


> Do you fancy letting me create a Windows 10 UWP version please?


We'll be adding Windows support at some point.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@teslaliving - for us yet to have possession of a Tesla, is there any functionality in the app to be able to see what others are tracking, or do you need an active vehicle to have any app access?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Teslab shows you your trips and those of others. It's built for current owners and requires a Tesla login (that connects to your car) to get started. Below are a few pics from the app. It's pretty rich in functionality.

.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, some big reductions are coming on the cell phone power use. We made a big change over on the backend last week and have been doing some cleanup after that. The data quality will be much improved, we'll use less power and we'll be able to add more cool features. 

We've also updated the in-car dash (available at http://teslab.happyfuncorp.com/dash after you've installed the app on your phone). Some images are below.

New additions:

Weather radar
Wind direction & speed
Fleet size
The next feature panels beyond Fleet Stats with Waze traffic reports via Teslawaze
We are live in the Google Play store and working through the usual bureaucracy with Apple to get in the Apple App store.


----------



## TesLab (Apr 25, 2017)

We are in the process of integrating the model 3 into TesLab. Do prospective drivers have ideas for what they may want in the app while they wait for their car to arrive.

Thanks.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

TesLab said:


> We are in the process of integrating the model 3 into TesLab. Do prospective drivers have ideas for what they may want in the app while they wait for their car to arrive.
> 
> Thanks.


This link, to another thread, provides some idea of what we wanted Tesla's app to contain.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/key-tesla-app-updates.1817/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TesLab said:


> We are in the process of integrating the model 3 into TesLab. Do prospective drivers have ideas for what they may want in the app while they wait for their car to arrive.
> 
> Thanks.


maybe the app as it stands does this, but didn't see it listed ... I think it'd be interesting to keep a running log of kWs per charge - if home vs L2, DCFC, SC, etc are able to be identified per charge that would be great to look at where charging happened (not sure beyond the actual charge rate/amps if the car's computer recognizes the charge type).
I anticipate most all of my charging would be done at home, and I have a flat rate per kW no matter season or time of day, so would be easy to say at the end of the year how much of my power bill was for the car vs everything else if I knew how much went into the battery from home.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone use the Tezlab App?

I really like the info and colour scheme. I do have some security concerns with the login credentials and not using an API code.

Could we use a facebook login and supply an API code instead of Tesla login credentials Please?

Tom


----------



## SwaggerWagon (Jul 9, 2017)

I've been researching different 3rd party apps and it seems like most of them require use of your Tesla login. From what I've read, most of them only store the username/password on your phone, not on their servers, so it's not more likely to be unsecure than the actual Tesla app you use, or FWIW most of us also use apps for our banks/credit cards/etc.

That being said, still don't really want to install it simply due to having to put in my username/password. Anyone with real IT security knowledge have any thoughts/opinions on this?


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

the biggest issue I have with these apps is the vampire draw some of them cause because they relentlessly poll the car.


----------



## SwaggerWagon (Jul 9, 2017)

kort677 said:


> the biggest issue I have with these apps is the vampire draw some of them cause because they relentlessly poll the car.


I was looking at the "Stats" app as well - about $10 in the App Store. Seeing the developers comments in other threads, it looks like their app only communicates with Tesla servers for data, not with your car, so should be no vampire drain and tests have confirmed it. Not sure about TezLab though - it looks like their app has some features to communicate with your car.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

SwaggerWagon said:


> I was looking at the "Stats" app as well - about $10 in the App Store. Seeing the developers comments in other threads, it looks like their app only communicates with Tesla servers for data, not with your car, so should be no vampire drain and tests have confirmed it. Not sure about TezLab though - it looks like their app has some features to communicate with your car.


I cannot comment on the accuracy of their comment, however most apps do poll the car. at the least the constant polling affects the car's "sleeping" and can cause unnecessary and excessive vampire drains.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I stopped using Teslab a few months ago because despite the pretty graphics in the phone app, it didn't provide much useful info beyond phantom drain. Seems strange to have an app focused on one negative thing.
But now that we have a web browser, the in-car dashboard site has potential to be very useful.
I'm addicted to the data that Teslafi provides, but pretty it is not.
Hopefully Teslab continues to become more functional. And unlike Teslafi, it's free.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

I decided to give Teslab a tried after I took delivery of my 3. Especially hearing it get promoted by their advisor Tesla YouTube celeb. The app is free, so there was no harm in trying it. However, I found the app not very useful. Constantly missing trips log even with the app running and share GPS on always. The only feature that seems to be working was the phantom drain. The over gamification of all the statistics was also an annoyance for me.
Decided to give Teslafi a try with their free trial period. All my drives are visible and ability to track FW rollout was fun. Not the prettiest design by a vast margin, but all the data are there for me to geek out. At the end of the trial period, I converted to annual payment customer, $50/year, one burger a month. They provide a service that I found to be valuable, so I don’t mind paying. The only downside was it’s web-based. So I did a bit of research and decided to purchase Stats this week. Stat has good graphics and straightforward data that I can take action. The schedule heating/cooling is something I use every day now.
I hope Teslab can take some these feedback and make their app better.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone have any usage experience with Tezlab lately? I hadn’t used it in nearly a year, decided to go back and try it again. Even with all the “allow sleep mode” settings, etc, I find that I’m having nearly 2x the regular amount of Phantom drain as prior to re-installing or enabling it. Is that to be expected?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Anyone have any usage experience with Tezlab lately? I hadn't used it in nearly a year, decided to go back and try it again. Even with all the "allow sleep mode" settings, etc, I find that I'm having nearly 2x the regular amount of Phantom drain as prior to re-installing or enabling it. Is that to be expected?


I find sleep mode helps and the drain is insignificant compared to sentry mode.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> I find sleep mode helps and the drain is insignificant compared to sentry mode.


yes, its certainly less than any Sentry mode, but sadly a multiple for me at least of without. I'll have to try another data info tracker to see if it works better with less overall phantom battery drain


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So I started TezLab Pro and took a trip:

Huntsville AL to Dickson to Nashville (Thompson Rd) to Manchester to Huntsville
When I opened TezLab at home, I only had the last segment in the App. I started to document the problem but when I returned, it had populated the other segments. I suspect a recorded segment is not displayed until it goes to their server. Then they download the trips into the App and they appear. Anyone else see this behavior?

Bob Wilson


----------

